# GTX 460 768Mb VS ATi 5770 1Gb



## Japjeev

So i have a 24 inch 1080p monitor and i have a question. Which GPu is better 5570 1Gb or GTX 460 768MB? whic is better for gaming?


----------



## StrangleHold

The 460. Its pretty equal to a 5830.


----------



## joh06937

definitely the 460 (but it is more expensive so not a fair comparison).


----------



## Japjeev

joh06937 said:


> definitely the 460 (but it is more expensive so not a fair comparison).



yeah true but GTX 460 is 768Mb so is that good?


----------



## joh06937

Japjeev said:


> yeah true but GTX 460 is 768Mb so is that good?



i would go for the 1 gb version if you can. it won't make an incredible difference but it is worth the extra $30.


----------



## Japjeev

joh06937 said:


> i would go for the 1 gb version if you can. it won't make an incredible difference but it is worth the extra $30.



i wish i could i am barely making it to 768Mb but which is better 5770 1Gb or GTX 460 768mb version


----------



## joh06937

still the 460. at 1080 you won't see too much of a difference (maybe 5-10 fps or so) between the 768gb version and the 1gb version..


----------



## StrangleHold

The 460 would be better even if it had 256mb. of memory. The 460 768mb. is pretty equal to a 5830.


----------



## Japjeev

oh k thanx guys iw ill get 768 mb version. i hope it does better then 1gb version of 5770 on a 1080p monitor. also whats better for price/performance 5770? or 460?


----------



## joh06937

Japjeev said:


> oh k thanx guys iw ill get 168 mb version.* i hope it does better then 1gb version of 5770* on a 1080p monitor



don't worry at all about that


----------



## Japjeev

so ur saying i will get more FPS in 1900x1200 with GTX 460 786 Mb then 5770 1GB?


----------



## joh06937

Japjeev said:


> so ur saying i will get more FPS in 1900x1200 with GTX 460 786 Mb then 5770 1GB?



most definitely.


----------



## Japjeev

joh06937 said:


> most definitely.



ohh goodie but then again a 50 dollar difference in the card. and uses more power then 5770


----------

